# LGB upgrade to smoke



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

so today i had some family over and someone asked if the train smoked i said no....sooooooooo after that when i got the time i started to do some research on how to install a smoking smoke stack into my LGB train...but this is my first LGB train and i don't really understand the VERY few things i have found online....so i wanted to know how i install a smoking smoke stack in a 2020 LGB loco...to me i just don't get how it works someone please explain :dunno: if you want to see photos ask and i will get some


----------

